# What's on your iPod?



## Clementine_3 (Dec 28, 2008)

Not sure if this has been done already or not but it's a fun thread that can be very revealing! Put your iPod/MP3/iTunes/WMP/Zune (whatever!) on shuffle and list the first ten songs played...no cheating, no matter how embarrassing!! 
Here's mine:

House of Cards, Radio Head
Me and Bobby McGee, Janice Joplin
Sex And Candy, Marcy Playground
Checking Out, She Wants Revenge
Kite, U2
Desire, U2 (not much of a shuffle there! lol)
Taxman, The Beatles
It Ain't Easy, David Bowie
Mellon Collie And The Infinite Sadness, Smashing Pumpkins
Bring The Boys Back Home, Pink Floyd

So, what's your shuffle?


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 28, 2008)

IPOD? I am SUCH a dinosaur!!

Yvonne


----------



## Clementine_3 (Dec 28, 2008)

emysemys said:


> IPOD? I am SUCH a dinosaur!!
> 
> Yvonne



LMAO! I actually thought of you and had a giggle when I was typing and listening


----------



## jasso2 (Dec 29, 2008)

i got an Itouch but have yet to use it for music ... (where do u download ur music???). its pretty sweet ... internet etc.


----------



## krissy2288 (Dec 29, 2008)

Frost wire is a really good source for music & its free....download it then download itunes, when you download music from frost wire just drag it to your itunes, plug your ipod in and wala you have music on it.

MINE WERE...
1.six days-dj shadow
2.got money-T-pain
3.Im the biggest boss-rickross
4.Jove lockdown-kanye west
5.enough-disturbed
6.living dead girl-rob zombie
7.american idiot-green day
8.speak-godsmack
9.Wow-kia shine
10.fake it-seether


----------



## pebbles mom (Dec 29, 2008)

Here is what I got on shuffle ... 

1.Nirvana - come as you are
2.Cake - I will survive
3.Weezer - pork and Beans
4. The Fly's - Got you where I want you
5. Atmosphere - You
6. Kelly Clarkson - Miss independant
7. Flobots - handlebars
8. Beastie Boys - Whatcha want
9. Beck - Timebomb
10.Smashing Pumpkins - Tonight, Tonight

NOW ~ guess my age! LOL


----------



## Josh (Dec 30, 2008)

All I have are Memories - The Byrds
FDR in Trinidad - Ry Cooder
The Weight - The Band
Dreamin' Man - Neil Young
Love Lockdown - Kanye West
Dreamweaver - Gary Wright
Midnight Cowboy - Henry Mancini
Miles Ahead - Miles Davis
Rosie - Tom Waits
Cold Cold Heart - Hank Williams


----------



## tortoisenerd (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm completely lazy and just listen to whatever is on the radio while driving, and I like talk radio in the morning at work. I'll listen to just about anything--pop, rock, country, etc. My old mp3 player is just used as a radio right now...


----------



## Shanna (Jan 8, 2009)

pebbles mom said:


> Here is what I got on shuffle ...
> 
> NOW ~ guess my age! LOL



I'm guessing maybe close to mine, or just similar taste in music.


Anyway: 

Hybrid Rainbow - The Pillows
Eraser - Smile Empty Soul
I Was Meant For The Stage - The Decemberists
A Hundred Challenging Things A Boy Can Do - Darren Hayes
I'll Be Good For You - 'N SYNC
Middle of Yesterday - Our Lady Peace
You Gotta Be - Des'Ree
All At Sea - Jamie Cullum
Thnks Fr Th Mmrs - Fall Out Boy
Eyesight To The Blind - Placebo


----------



## maevamichelle (Jan 10, 2009)

Lady Gaga - Just Dance
Beyonce - If I were a Boy
Nickeback - Gotta be Somebody
Taylor Swift - Love Story
Britney Spears - Womanizer & Circus
Miley Cyrus - Fly n the Wall
Jason Miraz - Im Yours
David Arculetta - Crush
Rhianna - Take a Bow
you get the picture hehe


----------



## sakkakth (Jan 12, 2009)

Koi Pond!!!

yes yes, shameless plug!


----------



## Karyn (Jan 13, 2009)

Sarah McLachlan--Witness
Elton John--Ballad of the Boy in the Red Shoes
Trace Adkins--Ladies Love Country Boys
Sting--We Work the Black Seam
Amy Winehouse--You know I'm No Good
Dixie Chicks--Never Say Die
Sting--We'll Be Together
Sara Bareilles--City
Dixie Chicks--Once You've Loved Somebody
Tim McGraw--How Bad Do You Want It


----------

